# The REAL Story



## chiquita6683 (Aug 3, 2004)

For all those who actually followed my journals of nonsense back in the day, I just didnt wannna leaveya hangin. In my last journal, Still A Struggle, I was sent to an institution after I got Baker Acted into a phych ward. I had a nervous breakdown brought on by bodybuilding, that I'm pretty sure of.....its like Everything was a rush, pressure, had to think of this, had to think of that, and I was seeing the changes in my body, slowly, I started dieting too soon, it was all too much, too soon! But I wanted it so BAD!
omg, i wanna write more but its past time for night meds and bed. Ill post my experiences soon. I'm so busy with Dr. apts everyday and I started acupunture. Trying to start a life now


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

I hope everything goes well for you .....


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Maria, glad to see you back


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello, I really do wish you the best. Everything will turn out fine


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Maria !   
I was wondering if we would get to hear from again !


----------

